# Hi! Relocation



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Hello all. I retire in a year or so and want to relocate to Europe with my husband. Germany offers potential perhaps because my husband creates high end audio and some manufacturing is needed. I would appreciate some help with areas to locate. We like to be close to countryside and appreciate good air. I swim daily and that is important to me though I avoid chlorinated pools because of allergies. We have two dogs. I speak pretty good German but needs refreshment! I am a teacher so wonder if opportunities existence for English tuition and also an artist.We would long term rent and would appreciate suggestions for location.We would rent out our place in UK.This would cover rent in Germany. This would be about £600 a month. Would that surfice? We'd need a garden for the dogs and I also like to grow veggies. Suggestions for rental agencies would be great and first steps thanks in advance!


----------



## vrallnanda (Oct 21, 2015)

manuka said:


> We would long term rent and would appreciate suggestions for location.We would rent out our place in UK.This would cover rent in Germany. This would be about £600 a month. Would that surfice? We'd need a garden for the dogs and I also like to grow veggies. Suggestions for rental agencies would be great and first steps thanks in advance!


Google null-Provision Provisionsfreie Wohnungen und Häuser mieten oder kaufenis one of the good places where you can directly connect with the owner so no agents involved.
I would suggest Baden-wuerttemberg state and Country side Close to a big City so you can have the Access to both the worlds

50 km from City is good Country living and 30min drive would be the City so i would recommend it

800 Eur is a good amount to find a house with Garden for two pets.

Regards
Vittal


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

manuka said:


> Hello all. I retire in a year or so and want to relocate to Europe with my husband. Germany offers potential perhaps because my husband creates high end audio and some manufacturing is needed. I would appreciate some help with areas to locate. We like to be close to countryside and appreciate good air. I swim daily and that is important to me though I avoid chlorinated pools because of allergies. We have two dogs. I speak pretty good German but needs refreshment! I am a teacher so wonder if opportunities existence for English tuition and also an artist.We would long term rent and would appreciate suggestions for location.We would rent out our place in UK.This would cover rent in Germany. This would be about £600 a month. Would that surfice? We'd need a garden for the dogs and I also like to grow veggies. Suggestions for rental agencies would be great and first steps thanks in advance!


You have raised many issues in your post.
I suggest that your husband starts his research with where audio is manufactured in Germany but then he needs to ask if he has to be close to these places or can he communicate over the internet. If the answer is location is not that important then you need to start looking at parts of the country that suit your needs i.e. mountains, coastal etc. 
Your rental income will not cover you in the Munich area for sure.
There are low cost areas such as Bayerische Wald in the south which is very cheap. I would look on an internet site like Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 to try to find suitable price areas. If €800 a month is all you can afford in rent and don't forget that the exchange rate is good at the moment but if the pound slumps again then your Euro income drops immediately.
Germany is a huge country so I am sure that you can find something but I would guess that you will need to avoid the bigger cities if your budget is tight.
Good luck and I hope that this reply is some help.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

If you prefer countryside, Nature, clean lakes and good air, clean environment have a look for Northern Germany, f.i. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern or Schleswig-Holstein. After fall of the Iron Curtain Mecklenburg-Vorpommern has evolve its big potential of Nature. Meanwhile it ' s a fantastic area for green tourism and a good place to live.
Well connected by Autobahn and train to Baltic Sea, Hamburg and Berlin. Rates for rent are often lower than in other areas.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Here you get an impression of the area f.i. Plau am See
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pl...m2!3m1!1s0x47aea762f1012bd3:0x4251ae8ad84aab0

some flats Kleinanzeigen für Wohnung mieten in Plau am See - Parchim - Landkreis und Umgebung | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Thankyou for encouraging and informative replies. We go to Munich in spring for the National Audio Show and will hire a car and do some travelling to he areas you mention.The Green tourism is an encouraging development. I like this about Germany. I wonder if there is an opportunity to teach English privately or is this oversubscribed Germans seem to speak English very well so maybe there is no call for extra lessons!


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Tellus said:


> Here you get an impression of the area f.i. Plau am See
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pl...m2!3m1!1s0x47aea762f1012bd3:0x4251ae8ad84aab0
> 
> some flats Kleinanzeigen für Wohnung mieten in Plau am See - Parchim - Landkreis und Umgebung | eBay Kleinanzeigen[
> Fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Tellus said:


> Here you get an impression of the area f.i. Plau am See
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pl...m2!3m1!1s0x47aea762f1012bd3:0x4251ae8ad84aab0
> 
> some flats Kleinanzeigen für Wohnung mieten in Plau am See - Parchim - Landkreis und Umgebung | eBay Kleinanzeigen


Fantastic. thank you.


----------

